# GoE Northern Ohio Haunters MnT 7/24/2010



## WitchOtastic

The GoE Northern Ohio Chapter will be meeting July 24th 2pm - 7pm
Please remember you don't have to complete the project to come hang out, share and learn with us crazed Northern Ohio Haunters....

*Airbrush for Dummies*
Learn the Do's and Don'ts when first setting up and using your airbrush!
The extremely talented Matt Seel is going to review basic airbrush techniques and answer any questions we airbrush virgins can throw at him. Come try your hand with one of the 8 air brushes set-up...Can you say hands-on air brush mayhem?? 










*Mini LED Spot Build*
You will leave with one working mini LED Spot and the knowledge and know how to build 100's for your home haunt. Cost for project: Under $2.00 
Demo presented by yours truly...May the Great Pumpkin help us :jol:










Show and Tell ALWAYS welcomed!!!

Please contact me for directions to my Haunted Dwelling......Hope to see you there!

Tracee..aka WitchOtastic


----------

